# Throttlestop stops every hour or so without any messages.



## chrismarshall3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi everyone,
I have been using throttlestop for a while now.
Its great except every hour or so it will just shut down the program with no warning what-so-ever. No error message and logs have no message either.
I just scroll over the task / notification bar and it vanishes. Logs seem to show it stays up for 1-2 hours before closing itself.
I can have task scheduler have it open every hour or so but then it ends up having 10+ icons in the notification bar until i scroll over and they vanish.

Using latest version with latest Win 10 64 update. Was doing this in old Win 10 versions too.
Razer Blade 15 2018 model.


----------



## mf23 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am experiencing the very same issue. 
For me the issue only started with the latest Windows 10 update however, I was not experiencing it before. Also, I have seen it shut down only when minimized, not if it is open.

I have the same computer as the OP, Razer Blade 15 2018.
Do you have any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 26, 2019)

you can write a bat file that will start the app if it detects its closed. but has to be running all the time. probably not worth the effort unless you desperately need it.
And i presume you will end up with the same issue of multiple icons.


----------



## chrismarshall3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry should have said that it happens for me when minimised not opened in screen.
Must be an issue with the Razer drivers?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 26, 2019)

Are you using the latest version of Throttlestop? I note the latest version (8.70.6) was released just 2 days ago.


----------



## mf23 (Jan 26, 2019)

Yes, I installed the latest version after I experienced the problem but it still persists.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 26, 2019)

When you say, 





chrismarshall3 said:


> every hour or so it will just shut down the program with no warning what-so-ever.


What is "it" and what "program"? Just trying to make sure we are all on the same page. Are you saying Throttlestop will suddenly shut down itself? 

If me, and only Throttlestop is affected, I would totally uninstall Throttleshop, reboot (don't skip this step), then re-install Throttleshop from scratch.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2019)

Are you using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop?  There are options in the Task Scheduler that most users assume are disabled when actually they are enabled.  Follow the Task Scheduler guide I wrote exactly and you will not have this problem.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/#post-6865107

In the Options window, make sure DC Exit Time is not checked.

ThrottleStop runs continuously on all of my computers without this problem.


----------



## chrismarshall3 (Jan 26, 2019)

Checked both your guide and the DC exit and all seems fine there.

I reinstalled the latest version, same thing.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 26, 2019)

Windows is forcing ThrottleStop to close because of how you have the Task Scheduler setup.  Try running ThrottleStop without using the Task Scheduler and see if the problem goes away.

If the problem goes away, post screenshots of all of the tabs of the Task Scheduler and I will show you what is causing the problem.


----------



## chrismarshall3 (Jan 27, 2019)

ok thanks.


----------



## chrismarshall3 (Jan 28, 2019)

Just getting back to you, checked all task schedule settings twice.
Stopped using it and just ran the program.
Same thing happened 2 hours in.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2019)

Can you post screenshots of your Task Scheduler settings?  
I like using www.imgur.com for image hosting.


----------



## mf23 (Jan 29, 2019)

I can confirm that it shuts down also without having it started by task scheduler, and that my task scheduler's task settings are exactly as indicated by the linked guide.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 29, 2019)

The only other time I have heard of a problem like this was because of how the Task Scheduler was setup.  On all of my computers, ThrottleStop runs for days and weeks at a time without ever shutting down.  When you open up the Task Manager, can you see ThrottleStop.exe still running or is it gone? 



mf23 said:


> I have the same computer as the OP, Razer Blade 15 2018.



When ghost icons show up in the system tray, that means either Windows or some software on your computer is using the taskkill command to force ThrottleStop to exit.  The taskkill command does not clean up the system tray so when you mouse over one of these icons, it will immediately disappear.  There has to be something in common between both of your computers.  Perhaps it is some Razer specific software that randomly looks for ThrottleStop.exe and then kills it or some antivirus software or maybe a specific game you are playing.

What you can try is exit ThrottleStop and then rename ThrottleStop.exe to something completely different like Monkey.exe or whatever you like.  You can also rename the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file to Monkey.INI or the first time you run your new Monkey.exe program, if it does not find a Monkey.INI configuration file, it should create a new one for you.

ThrottleStop has the ability to run under a different name to keep it from being attacked like this.  Perhaps this will solve the mystery.

I also posted about this problem on the main ThrottleStop Notebook Review forum.  Hopefully someone can figure out what is going on.


----------



## tyfui (Mar 10, 2020)

I understand that this is an old thread, But I wanted to add that I was experiencing this exact issue where ThrottleStop would be killed except it would leave a ghost icon in the system tray.

I followed the steps to change the name away from ThrottleStop.exe to ThrottleStopGO.exe, and I still experienced the app being killed. I then changed the name to TSGO.exe and have since had no issues with the app being killed.

My Laptop is a Dell G7 7790, so maybe there is an issue with some of the preinstalled shit on this laptop. Though becuase i was too lazy to do a clean install, I did a 'Reset this PC' so im not sure what would have survived through that.


----------



## tyfui (Mar 22, 2020)

I spoke too soon, I am still experiencing Throttlestop (renamed to TSGo) being killed. It seems to only be killed after waking the pc from sleep, not during actual system use.

Are there any other ideas for how to resolve this issue?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 22, 2020)

@tyfui - Are you using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop?  There are some options within the Task Scheduler that can cause the problems you are having.  Follow the guide I wrote exactly.  Do not gloss over the details highlighted in red.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				










ThrottleStop has run on my computer for days and weeks at a time without ever being randomly killed by Windows.


----------



## tyfui (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for the screenshot; you were right that 2 of the greyed out options were checked for me. I have made sure everything is completely clear this time, and I'll report back whether or not this issue persists

I appreciate your help with this


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 22, 2020)

> Stop if the computer switches to battery power


Everyone assumes that options that are greyed out in the Task Scheduler are not active but that is not true.  The second option that is checked by default causes the problem that you are having.


----------



## d4zz (Jan 7, 2022)

I just wanted to add - I have/had the same problem. Razer Blade 15 2018 Advanced.

I think I can describe the issue in slightly more detail. Essentially - If I restart the computer, it will load, run, but turn off some time later. If I only put the computer to sleep, it can often run for days at a time without issue.

However, it will also randomly turn off. I can always tell because my fans start whirring, I click the hidden icons button in the bottom right and it'll show Throttlestop, but when you mouse-over it, it'll disappear (as the program has stopped running).

I have checked my settings as per the above, the two greyed out boxes were ticked. I'll see how it goes from here and report back for others who may be interested.


----------



## d4zz (Feb 1, 2022)

After a month, I can confirm that the "fix" suggested above by @unclewebb has worked.

For those having this problem, this should sort it


----------

